# Tempestade Tropical ERIN (Atlântico 2013 #AL05)



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

A Tempestade Tropical ERIN continua na sua rota ligeiramente orientada mais a norte do que o inicialmente previsto, mas sem aparente fortalecimento, o que poderá vir a acontecer durante as próximas horas.

O ERIN, neste momento, tem o seu quê de lotaria, dado que, dentro de aproximadamente 72 horas encontrará águas mais quentes, contudo, também é suposto encontrar shear mais forte e ar mais seco.
Aceitam-se apostas para o que irá acontecer...



> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 160832
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...



















Bom resto de Sexta-feira.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Ago 2013 às 14:24)

Os modelos não prevêem grande interesse:


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Acabou de ser "despromovido" a Depressão Tropical e parece que as coisas vão mesmo ficar por aqui.



> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 161432
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...



Aspecto actual:






Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2013 às 02:42)

Erin se enfraqueceu para depressão tropical devido a baixa SST e ao ar seco, porém nas últimas horas Erin voltou a se fortalecer e é novamente uma tempestade tropical.   

16/2345 UTC 18.2N 33.6W T1.0/1.0 ERIN 

AL, 05, 2013081700, , BEST, 0, 182N, 340W, 35, 1006, TS


----------



## Kamikaze (17 Ago 2013 às 11:55)

O ERIN resistiu à primeira "tentativa de abate" e, como anunciou o user *Felipe Freitas*, voltou a ser Tempestade Tropical, mas as coisas não continuam fáceis para o sistema que tem morte anunciada para breve, segundo o NHC.

O shear tem feito bastantes danos e será o carrasco da capacidade de resistência do pequeno vórtice.

Bom fim-de-semana.



> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 170841
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...



*Aspecto actual:*


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2013 às 12:12)

Já houve algum furacão este ano no Atlântico, estou achando isto muito, muito, muito morto ou então ando desatento.

Talvez estejam a prepararem-se para virem aos Açores agora no mês de Setembro


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Já houve algum furacão este ano no Atlântico, estou achando isto muito, muito, muito morto ou então ando desatento.
> 
> Talvez estejam a prepararem-se para virem aos Açores agora no mês de Setembro



Para uma época em que o NHC prevê acima da média, anda muito morto, o ano passado estava a começar o frenesim nos Açores, eu acho que a época vai ser é abaixo da média.  Só tempestades tropicais e são dizimadas quase logo à nascença.


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2013 às 03:15)

Contra todas as expectativas, o pequenito ERIN continua a sobreviver como Tempestade Tropical. De forma marginal, mas ainda é...
De qualquer forma, as previsões do NHC são as mesmas e o pequeno sistema irá dissipar-se em breve.













Aurélio disse:


> Já houve algum furacão este ano no Atlântico, estou achando isto muito, muito, muito morto ou então ando desatento.
> 
> Talvez estejam a prepararem-se para virem aos Açores agora no mês de Setembro



Por isso mesmo é que eu vim fazer a observação e o acompanhamento aqui...  Também estou a achar tudo calmo demais, mas o forte calor que se faz sentir (acompanhado dos habituais níveis de humidade ridículos) e a temperatura anormalmente elevada da água do mar fazem-me crer que as coisas não vão ficar por aqui.

Mais vale prevenir do que remediar...



algarvio1980 disse:


> Para uma época em que o NHC prevê acima da média, anda muito morto, o ano passado estava a começar o frenesim nos Açores, eu acho que a época vai ser é abaixo da média.  Só tempestades tropicais e são dizimadas quase logo à nascença.



Olhe que não, olhe que não...


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2013 às 03:58)

Neste momento, acabou de ser despromovido, novamente, à categoria de Depressão Tropical.
Daqui a 72 horas (talvez menos) o mesmo ter-se-á dissipado.



> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 180241
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...



_Arrivederci_.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2013 às 21:53)

NHC emitiu seu último aviso sobre a DT Erin.
Parece que os restos de Erin irão se juntar a uma onda tropical que está próximo as Pequenas Antilhas nos próximos dias, vamos aguardar para ver.


----------

